# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Koronografia serca

## marysia38

Moja siostra która ma 41 lat od jakiegoś czasu cierpi na arytmie serca i regularnie przyjmuje leki. Ostatnio dostala skierowanie na koronografie i była na badaniu, w tym tygodniu dostała ze szpitala wyniki z koronografii na plycie CD ii podobno do odczytu potrzebny jest program OZIRYS DIACOM. Gdzie mogę ten program znaleźć? A może w innych programach mogę to odczytać? Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.,.

----------

